Only For "STARTUPreneurs" in Altanta.  - rokhayakebe
======
jonesmc
I'm in as well but you know there is a meetup group in Atlanta called Atlanta
Web Entrepreneurs? <http://web.meetup.com/32/> hopefully that link works, if
not just search it on meetup.com. I think the meetings do have some fee
though, like $10 or something (maybe that was a special meeting, not sure).

It would be nice to just have a very casual time and place to hang out and
discuss wisdom of crowds, python vs. ruby, turbogears vs. rails, Mochikit,
etc... and see what each other is working on, no fee, no requirements, just
meet at Carribou at Perimeter Mall (Abernathy) on Thursday evenings? you will
be recognized by your Mac book and a Rage Against the Machine t-shirt :)

~~~
rokhayakebe
PS. John. C cool que tu parles francais. On devrait vraiment se rencontrer
ASAP.

~~~
jonesmc
Je parle français un peu :) There is a French language meetup group that
hopefully is going to move their normal meetup location to the Le Madelaine on
Abernathy soon, their fee is only a $1 donation and it's pretty difficult to
find people interested in speaking French in these parts so probably worth it.
Soon everything will be attainable on Abernathy! C'est vrai!

~~~
jonesmc
Ok it looks like this ycombinator thing doesn't handle French characters very
well, or maybe I'm doing something wrong

------
azsromej
Add me to the list. I'd also be curious to know where in the metro area
everyone lives. That might suggest the most convenient meetup location.

<http://www.blursoft.com/devFarm/gmeetup/index.php?m=33>

------
brianculler
I'm in a startup with azsromej, so count me in as well.

As far as having meet n greets, I'd propose somewhere in Midtown. Thats where
Tech is, its where Technology Square is, its where all the growth is. The
Perimeter area is just full of old established insurance companies, marketing
and spamming companies -- the "old school" suits. Midtown is where all the
young professionals and visionaries are, plus its literally the only place
centralized to all of the metro atlanta area instead of just the northern edge
like Perimeter would be.

Just my two cents ;)

~~~
rokhayakebe
What's up. That sounds ok. Guys can you all send in your email addresses so we
can round up. Your profile does not show your email addresses. Or everybody
can just throw in a place to meet and time and we vote for the best. That way
no one will spam noone in the future.

~~~
brianculler
Send in our email addresses to whom? We need to elect one person to be the
organizer of all of this or something.

Just as a note, we (azsromej and I) registered the domain startup20.com a few
months ago. Never really did anything with it except put up a logo. I'd be
happy to put a wiki or something just to keep track of meet up dates /
locations.

The ATL entrepreneurs link that was already posted would have worked but they
are charging $10? Whats up with that? Just meet somewhere and have some sushi
or drinks or something.

I have a friend who is originally from brazil who has a lot of VC contacts
down there, and according to him they are all itching to get their claws into
some american startups, because there's simply not much entrepreneuriship
going on in brazil outside of banana stands. He lives in tennessee though, but
he said he is very very interested in coming down for some of these meet n
greets with atlanta area startups. So I'll see if I can get him to tag along
to one or two.

~~~
rokhayakebe
What's up Brian. I posted this thread. Send us (our team) an email at
globalrep@tmo.blackberry.net and we can make sure that the round up works for
all of us. You can also leave your address and we will send you an email.

~~~
brianculler
Done and done, sent it off. Put it in my profile as well.

Want to post up a compiled list so far?

~~~
rokhayakebe
So far we got contacts from Brian, Matt and Nandan.

~~~
mattculbreth
I'll have two other cofounders interested, and I know a few other folks who'd
be interested in starting a group. Let's have the first meeting (somewhere
near Tech for sure) and then see where it leads us.

Thanks for doing this!

~~~
rokhayakebe
No Matt, Thank you, as well as everyone else, for participating. Anyone could
have said "forget this guys". I think that if we get it done right, we will
all benefit from it. I am not sure if one can find a missing element of their
startup, but I know that being around people who have a similar goal cannot
hurt.

~~~
brianculler
I really think Atlanta could be primed to become the next hot spot ala the bay
area. The east coast needs a central magnet for stuff like this, and I think
the ATL should be it :)

There's actually a pretty large population of angels and VC's in atlanta
already, but they've traditionally invested in normal startups ... just need
to get enough steam going to grab their attention.

~~~
nandan
absolutely brian. :) "Atlanta could be primed to become the next hot spot..."
- lets make that a self fulfilling prophecy ;) i have been lamenting over how
there is not enough traction in atlanta on startups for a while now. i even
found myself eagerly trying to find atlanta in most of the "top-ten cities for
startups" lists, only to be continually disappointed. lets make all that
change! :)

------
jonesmc
I still think Perimeter or maybe Buckhead is the most central to where the
majority of people in the Atlanta tech industry live and work but I'm up for
any location at least once. If I have to sit in hours of traffic to get there
though you guys better be really f'in interesting and visionary.

------
wammin
I am totally in. I'm in the buckhead area, but meeting location doesn't
matter. nate@wamily.com

------
mattculbreth
Sure, good idea. My email address is in my profile here.

------
nandan
Count me in. :) My email address is also in my profile.

~~~
rokhayakebe
What's up Nandan. I can't see it. Email me at globalrep@tmo.blackberry.net. We
can set something up.

------
cyu
I'm in as well. -- Calvin (cyu at mynextdive.com)

------
rokhayakebe
Update. Nate from Wamily is IN. That's what's up.

------
rokhayakebe
Hi everybody. I am sneaking this comment while on my boss time. Man I hope he
truly the last one I ll have. We are getting a good response. Now meeting up
is only a matter of making sure everyone make s it. So far most of you want to
meet sometimes next week (frankly I am so exited that I would do it tonight,
but it would not work for the rest of us). Most of us are suggesting midtown.
That is fine. As soon as we know the best time and date for all we will email
and put another post on yc news. PS. Everybody seems to have dbe some work
with RoR. Well I hate to say it but I am not a coder(please don't be mad),
although I like to learn about coding languages. Well maybe this group will
throw in some help. LOL. Can't wait to meet you guys.

~~~
mattculbreth
NOT A CODER?! Ok, we're gonna fix that immediately.

~~~
nandan
LOL :)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks Nandan. That is a very nice way to start helping. (lol)

------
rokhayakebe
Update. On top of our team, we got Brian (and friends), Matt(and friends),
Azromej, Nandan, and Jonesmc ( si on peut te joindre, sinon je ferrais une
update avec la date et le lieu )

------
rokhayakebe
Watch out PG. here comes the Acombinator.

------
rokhayakebe
If you are working on a startup and you live in Atlanta, we should all get
together, talk about our ventures and help each other. Three entrepreneurs so
far.

